# Blitzer und Starenkästen in D



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Januar 2005)

Moin Leute, 
ich habe neulich mal eine Datei gesaugt mit sämtlichen festen vermessenen Blitzern in Europa. Da habe ich die von Deutschland rausgesammelt und als Exel gespeichert. 
Wer jetzt von euch eine Software hat wie Map Send Streets oder Direckt Route kann die Blitzer importieren und dann beí Bedarf als WPT auf das GPS überspielen. Ich habe mir persönlich noch Dateien für jedes einzige Bundesland erstellt und spiele immer die auf wo ich gerade lang fahre. Das hilf ungemein wenn man sehen kann wo ein Blitzer auf einen zukommt. 
Einfach diese Tabelle  kopieren und in Exel einfügen falls Exel sich nicht direkt öffnet.


----------



## Kunze (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Hallo Jörg!

Du bist ein Schlawiner...

Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger...   #h


----------



## karpfenwuerger (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Da hast du dir aber einen haufen Arbeit gemacht ;-)


----------



## atair (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Goil!!!! ...Und heißesten Dank!!!!


----------



## Schleidener (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Da kann ich nichts anderes sagen wie:

*Danke !!!*

|wavey:


----------



## Jirko (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

hehe jörg... wat für´n service #6


----------



## Marius (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Ich kenne diesen Service und nutze es für mein Navi mit PDA im Auto. Es gibt ein Programm (POI Warner) das zusätzlich zu deiner Navisoftware (Navigon, TomTom oder AldiMedion) installiert wird und Dir dann alle Blitzer anzeigt und sogar akustisch warnt. Das ganze sogar abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit. Ist ne feine Sache. Außer den Biltzern gibt es auch ein Verzeichnis der LPG-Tankstellen (ganz wichtig für mich  :q ) oder auch z.B. McDonalds.
Einfach eine nützliche Angelegenheit. #6


----------



## Acharaigas (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

*g* ist ja praktisch, kann ich gut gebrauchen, die haben mir schon genug Geld gekostet.

TT


----------



## Welshunter (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

und wie findet man den ort ohne diese gps angaben...also einfach den ort des blitzers?


----------



## buddha (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*



			
				Marius schrieb:
			
		

> oder auch z.B. McDonalds.
> Einfach eine nützliche Angelegenheit. #6



Gaaaaaanz wichtig für mich!!!!  :q  :q  :q 

@Meeresangler_Schwerin
Wirklich klasse, danke!!!


----------



## Alexander2781 (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*



			
				Welshunter schrieb:
			
		

> und wie findet man den ort ohne diese gps angaben...also einfach den ort des blitzers?


Also ohne die Koordinaten kannst du den Blitzer natürlich nicht lokalisieren. Da brauchst du schon eine Software wo du die Koordinaten eingeben kannst um zu sehen wo das ist. Also hier in der Schweriner Gegend stimmen die Angaben auf den Meter.


----------



## AndreL (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Hi,
das ganze gibts auch als *gdb Datei für Deutschland.
http://www.naviboard.de/index.php?act=module&module=routen&CODE=01&rw=150&rmod=0


----------



## rudlinger (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Hey Jungs,
wer nicht rast wird nicht geblitzt 

TL


----------



## Bertl85 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Servus

Wer später bremst fährt länger schnell!
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die beweglichen Radarfallen (in Autos oder als kleine Kasten) noch viel fieser sind!
Wurde erst vor nem Monat mit 49 in ner 30er-Zone geblitzt!:c#q

MfG, Bertl


----------



## bruexgen (1. März 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Hi @ all,
diese Koordinaten find ich schon toll  . Leider kann ich auch nichts damit anfangen #c . Was mich interessieren würde, wie bekomm ich die Daten in ein fest eingebautes Navi. Ich hab mal gehört, dass es so was gibt. Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man unterwegs ist und bekäme dann evtl. ein kleines Zeichen auf dem Bildschirm.

Weiß jemand ob und wie das funzt? |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße
bruexgen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Moin,
wenn du von deinem Navi eine Verbindung zu einem PC herstellen kannst könnte das vieleicht gehen. Kannst du dort auch Wegpunkte speichern? Wenn das nicht geht, nicht mal von Hand dann wirst es sicher vergessen können.


----------



## bruexgen (2. März 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Hi,
ich glaub, dann brauch ich mir keine Kopfschmerzen mehr zu machen und kann die Sache vergessen. 

Danke

Bruexgen


----------



## radioaktive (22. März 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

zum Glück kenne ich hier in Bonn und näherer Umgebung alle Blitzer und Mobilstellen wo ich von vorneherein langsamer fahre. Ich finde aber auch das einige Stellen pure ABZOCKE sind.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (27. März 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*

Hmmm...damit werd ich mich auch mal näher befassen. Danke erstmal für die Mühe. Schau´n wir mal was man daraus machen kann.


----------



## Pfumpelmann (21. April 2005)

*AW: Blitzer und Starenkästen in D*



			
				rudlinger schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs,
> wer nicht rast wird nicht geblitzt
> 
> TL




Ja, ja, alles Raser!!!!! 

MfG
Mike


----------

